# Riding in WNC... Upcoming Vacation



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey gang -
My wife and I are going to be in WNC during the first week of MAY and we're going to be trying to stay in a cabin somewhere west of Asheville. One of the days we are going to try to get a mountain bike ride in at Tsali... My wife is just recovering from Breast Cancer Treatments and therefore we don't want to ride Pisgah because we have heard that it's much more technical.... I will be bringing my hardtail and hers as well for that day...(Any suggestions to improve the Tsali experience would be great)....

I'm also going to bring my road bike so that I can get some extra hill climb training done.
Any suggestions regarding road rides... Not that I'm really all that interested in joining in on a group ride, but I'm all for advice on where to ride and where to stay clear of... I ride here in Indianapolis so I doubt that WNC traffic will really be of the same calibre. But nonetheless, if you had any suggestions it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks gang... Wish we could be down in that area for the TdGeorgia again this year. We'll be just a couple weeks late... Oh well... GO TOMMY D... Repeat....


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Some links I have. There on some links on the pages of these that are good too:

http://www.sadlebred.com/
http://www.sadlebred.com/nc.html (some Tsali links on that page, and others)
http://www.ncdot.org/transit/bicycle/maps/maps_intro.html (some maps, including the Blue Ridghe parkway and other NC regional, local, and highway maps)
http://blueridgebiking.tripod.com/

edit: Oh, this too  http://www.tailofthedragon.com/cherohala.html


----------



## nocwrench (Nov 17, 2005)

Stop by the Nantahala Outdoor Center, or call me @ 1800-232 7238 ext 158 ask for Ben.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Tsali is a perfect choice if you want to relax and have fun on a mountain bike. Not much climbing, not too technical (although very fast if you don't reign it in) Trails alternate days, so it's great if you have two days there. Otherwise, I like Mouse and Thomson best. Do Mouse clockwise and do Thompson counterclockwise.

There is not much to do and no really good restaurants near Tsali. I would think about getting a cabin closer to Asheville (it's only about an hour between the two) so you could do your evening activities in Asheville. I will mention there is a great bakery for bread, breakfast pastries, coffee and hot chocolate called Annies in Sylva (a quaint little town on the road (19/23) between Asheville and Sylva.

Right now, parts of the Blue Ridge Parkway west of Asheville are closed due to a rock slide. This makes for awsome riding with no chance of being run over in a tunnel by a 90 year old in an RV. The park service has an info line on the website that you can call and see what the closures are when you are in town.


----------



## ridgerider (Feb 6, 2004)

*Pick up Jim Parham's book*

Stop by the NOC bike shop and pick up a copy of Jim Parham's road cycling book. It has a bunch of great rides in the Bryson City area.

One I really enjoyed was a loop that included Forest Service Road 711. 711 is a roughly paved gated road that's not open to motor vehicles. It runs through some high mountains above Nantahala Lake. No traffic worries there! 

Enjoy the area. I've visited many times and can't wait to get back.


----------



## badback1 (Nov 29, 2005)

*WNC rides*

The post already have you covered on the Mtnbike rides. For the road, just get on the Blue Ridge Parkway and start riding. The traffic is low and the roads are pretty good. A fair amount of climbing so make sure you are prepared either with ability or climbing gears. Also carry enough fluid and food as there are limited pit stop options on this route. 

If you prefer a guide, check out Black Bear Adventures. A friend of mine is the owner. His name is Paul Wood. Mention my name.

Have fun.

Claude


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

*Thanks gang...*

I was still curious... Are there gonna be many roads that I'd want to make sure to avoid?
I commute to work 15 miles one-way to downtown Indy, my office is half a block south
of the downtown circle... I'm used to traffic but riding in a fairly new area means getting to know the Dos and Don'ts of a town.... Anyway.... Suggestions of things to steer clear of???


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

I go to Newland(just outside Banner Elk)a few times a year and ride.I wouldn't be too worried about the traffic.I road every morning I was there and had no issues with cars.

Like the others have said,the parkway is great and very scenic.If you are looking for big climbs the parkways,atleast between Boone and Grandfather Mtn,not the place to look.

If climbs are what you are looking for, look up any info you can on Blood sweat and gears.There are a few good,steep climbs on that route.Beech MTN and snake Mtn are pretty nasty too.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

ALRIGHT, 
CABIN RESERVED...
BIKE TUNED BY THE LBS...
NEW TIRES ORDERED...ANTICIPATION ... HIGH!!!
MY TRAINING MILES HAVE BEEN WEAK!!!

I can't wait...
This is gonna be a vacation LONG TIME COMING.
I've even decided that the dogs are staying home.
So, it's just me and the wife and a cabin in the mountains for a week.
Bringing Steaks and Margaritas... Just RELAX and RIDE and RELAX...


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

WELL, I'm back... It was incredible...
And I've been trying to email NOCWRENCH but for some reason 
it's been delayed repeatedly.... I just basically wanted to say thanks...
And I'll post some photos soon.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Glad you had fun. North Carolina is a beautiful State, especially the western part of the state.


----------

